# The Strange Magic of: L7



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Right there, at the junction of the Riot Grrrl movement, Grunge, and Punk, early 1990s, was the all-woman band L7. The quartet of Donita Sparks (G,V), Suzi Gardner (G), Jennifer Finch (B), and Demetra Plakas (D) laid down some of the most huge, ponderous riffs in rock. I previously suggested the song American Society, from their album _Smell the Magic_ as a great mind-clearer while driving home after a rough day at work. Here the Mistresses of Mayhem offer Pretend We're Dead, from _Bricks are Heavy_. Demetra Plakas, the drummer, is clearly having a great time. And you know that serious issues of art and culture are being addressed when the lead singer of any group begins to remove their pants....

.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Yes, their appearance on UK television was a talking point at my local watering hole for some days to come, as I recall (along with the likes of Iggy Pop's transparent plastic trousers on The White Room and Jarvis Cocker's idiot-dance protest against Michael Jackson's toe-curling 'Earth Song' at the BRIT Awards). Happy days.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Here are the grrrls singing their paean of praise for _American Society_. As is the case for all Strange Magic selections, it is/they are meant to be played loud...


----------

